# HONDA 5 PS tuning?



## tolla (10. Mai 2004)

Tach,

 Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit einen Honda 5 PS 1-Zylinder 4-Takter zu tunen? Mit neuen Düsen, anderem Vergaser und Auspuff? Da das Boot mit 5 PS eigentlich untermotorisiert ist würde ich gerne irgendwo die nötigen Tuning-Teile kaufen.

  Wer kann mir helfen?

  Viele Grüße
 Tolla


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!!!


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Moin... Das Thema dazu hatten wir schon mal an Board...

Meine Meinung:
Ich würd das lassen udn mir lieber einen stärkeren Motor kaufen, der für die Leistung ausgelegt ist, die er bringt!!!
2 Gründe, wovon der erste überwiegt:
- ich greife nicht in die Leistungsfähigkeit ein und senke so nicht die Lebensdauer und Zuverlässigkeit. Kann aufm Wasser lebensnotwendig sein!!!!!!!!!!! (Stichwort: Kühlleistung (+ Öltemp), Drehzahl, Spritverbrauch)
- ich verändere keine Bauweise des Motors und verlieren nicht die Garantieleistung (wenn vorhanden).

Um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen:
Von meinem bescheidenen Technischen Wissen her würde ich behaupten, dass das nicht so einfach ist - egal um welchen Motor es sind handelt.

Bevors zu "Streit kommt": 'nen Bootsführerschein (See/Binnen) hast Du??? Wenn nein, solltest Du Dir 'n Kopp um 'nen Skipper machen und ne Gelegenheit, den Schein zu machen...


----------



## tolla (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Tach auch,
 tja eben - weil wir das Thema schonmal an Bord hatten, schreib ich hier... Dolfin jedenfalls war der Ansicht, Honda wäre sehr vorteilhaft für ein Tuning.

 Gruss Tolla



>Dolfin                                  vbmenu_register("postmenu_354247", true);                          
                            >Mitglied                                                                                    
                          >                                                    Hallo Matze,
 >nicht nur, weil es beim Honda sehr sehr einfach ist. <snip>


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Moin,

natürlich kann man besagten Motor tunen, ein anderer Vergaser nebst Düsen und Auspuff ist aber kein Tuning sondern bestenfalls Abstimmung.
Viertakt-Tuning geschieht an Ventilen, Ventilsitzen, Kanälen, Brennraum, Kolben... ich weiß zwar nicht was solch ein 5-PS Motor kostet, ich weiß aber was Tuning kostet. Anfangs erwähnte Abstimmung kommt dann aber noch hinzu.
Normal lohnt das nicht für einen Nicht-Rennmotor.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Ich würde es lassen. Kost nur Geld und bringt am Ende nicht sehr viel. Ich denke mal die Langlebigkeit des Motors wird dadurch auch beeinträchtigt nich war?


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Moin,

wenn man einen Viertakt-Motor nicht bis an die absolute Leistungsgrenze bringt, geht das weder zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit, noch zu Lasten des Verbrauchs - im Gegenteil, die Dinger brauchen aufgrund effektiveren Wirkungsgrades weniger Treibstoff.
Der riesige Nachteil sind bloß die Kosten - ich weiß jetzt nicht was solch ein Außenborder ( wieviel Hubraum hat das Teil? ) neu kostet, aber ein sinnvolles Tuning, so man denn einen Fachbetrieb findet der willens ist, sowas durchzuführen, wird auf alle Fälle vi€rst€llig.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Albatros (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Moin#h

@MichaelB

solch ein Motor hat ein empf. Verkaufspreis von 1349€
der Motor hat 127cm3

@all

obwohl auch wir Honda Aussenbordmotoren verkaufen, ist mir seitens Honda nicht bekannt, daß man den 5er tunen kann. Bin zwar nicht der Techniker aber mit dem 6er Vergaser wirds nicht gehen, der passt nämlich nicht. Soviel ich weiß, kann man nur mit den originalen Ersatzteilen, einen baugleichen Motor aufrüsten bzw. tunen. Z.B. den 4 auf 5, den 6 auf 8, den 9,9 auf 15 usw. usw. Wie Michael schon sagt, die E-Teile sind sündhaft teuer, aber ich würde sofern es denn doch geht, mal einen Preis von ca. 500€ incl. Montage veranschlagen. Sofern rate ich auch vom Tuning ab, den bezahlten Preis für solch einen Motor, bekommt man beim Verkauf nicht wieder heraus...


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: HONDA 5 PS tuning?*

Ich bin da wohl etwas falsch verstanden worden: Honda bietet die Möglichkeit, die
größeren Motoren, ich meine die 8er, auf 5 PS zu drosseln. Das bekommt man dann in die Papiere eingetragen, hat also einen 5er.
Und jetzt will ich vorsichtig sein:
Wenn man diesen Motor dann z.B. mal an jemanden verkaufen will, der einen FS hat, kann man den ganz einfach wieder auf 8 PS bringen. Könnte man auch in einem Urlaub in DK oder Schweden machen.


----------

